# is this suitable for a dwarf hamster?



## xxsamxx146 (Apr 21, 2009)

HAMSTER CAGE BLUE FANTAZIA 3 NEW RRP Â£56.19 on eBay (end time 24-May-10 21:05:52 BST)

bar width = 7mm
thanks x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

It looks quite nice, the only thing I would say is it might be a little small, for that price you could probably get an Imac fantasy 2nd hand and that is a very similar style of cage but bigger, it can be added to by buying extra levels too.


----------



## xxsamxx146 (Apr 21, 2009)

i am worried about the bar space mainly (incase of an excape! lol )x


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

If you're worried about the bar spacing what about this cage as its all plastic:

Cages : Ferplast Duna 'Multy' Guinea Pig / Hamster Cage + FREE DELIVERY : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online

its a bit more expensive but it has room for lots of toys in it


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

xxsamxx146 said:


> i am worried about the bar space mainly (incase of an excape! lol )x


I have my dwarfs in a hamster heaven, the bar spacing is about 1cm, they are adults but they are not huge adults and they have never escaped. Dwarf hamsters have chunky bodies usually so they are less likely to escape than mice. That doesnt apply to roborovski or chinese dwarfs who are much smaller and slimmer. If youre a bit worried still it might be better to get a zoozone cage and mesh the top, Ive done this for my mice and its over 3ft long so loads of room for them. Its really easy to attach the mesh with cable ties.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend the cage you posted the link for - they are really small and akward. I have one but the only reason I still use it is because my little mouse Scranble seems to be a little agoraphobic and wouldn't come out in a bigger cage - I put him in this intending for it to be a temp cage but he refused to come out


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

I've got one. They're awkward to put together and take apart, Merlin's broke first time. They're also very dark inside as the levels aren't far apart and are solid plastic (though I guess the nocturnal hamsters don't mind). It would be just about big enough for a dwarf, but they're a lot smaller than the photo suggests. They are compatible with Hbitrail and Crittertrail (need to use Crittertrail rings to connect Fantasia to Habitrail) and that's why I still use mine as an extra section for Merlin to womble round.

For the price I'd get an Imac Fantasy and extension. Easily twice as much room and far less fuss.

Not the clearest pic. This is a single story Imac Fantasy next to the Fantasia. Each floor of the Fantasia has roughly half the floor area of the Imac.


----------

